

Ask HN: How to find web design interns? - njstartups

Hi HN,<p>My startup is nearing the finish line (launch) and but we still have some significant web design work that needs to be completed.  Our Lead Designer is scrambling to get it done but we really need another set of hands to help out.<p>We are considering taking on an unpaid intern (bootstrapped startup with no $$) that could work 10 hours/week for a month or two.<p>Some of my questions are:<p>1.  Where are good places to look for web designers and/or have free internship postings?
2.  What sort of things can we offer/incentivize in lieu of financial payment?  One thing to note is that we are a virtual team so we can't provide any on-site perks.<p>Would love to hear from folks that have done this before and what their experiences have been.<p>Thanks!
======
paulhauggis
I have mixed feelings about this. An unpaid Intern will bust their butt on
your startup's design and not get any of the proceeds. It leaves a bad taste
in my mouth.

If I can't afford a full time employee, I hire a contractor (usually US
based).

